# tips to start trolling



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

OK sorry if this is a bad question I've looked online and have a general idea. I'm looking tips for fishing the pensacola area. I read alot about people trolling and I want to start doing it, so while I'm looking forspots I can be fishing. I see alot of people using the stretch lures would that be a good one to start with? Also do I need special rods and reels? Lastly can I just put the rods in my rod holders or do I need special holders to troll?

Thanks you in advance
Sorry for the newb. Questions


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I know I use a beefed up rod and reel for trolling as not only are the fish large, they are also being dragged through the water for a little bit. I Used a Penn 330 Gt reel and 50lb test. Now I am new at this but I am sure that the 3 reds I caught in the last two days proves it works.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Growing up we trolled more than anything else. We would troll parallel to the beach from 2-5 miles offshore but sometimes right next to the beach past the second sandbar when spanish were running (a good place for hardtails and bluefish also). We would try to pass near or over any structure we had marked in the area and head for any bird or bait activity. This method was pretty productive and produced tunny, kings, spanish, and occasionally a mahi or ling. We almost exclusively trolled east from Pensacola pass and we would head towards the three barges and paradise hole / bridge rubble areas. This was 15-20 years ago so I'm sure things have changed a bit.

Unless I was in the bay fishing for spanish or right off the beach I wouldn't troll with anything lighter the 20-30 # gear. Heavier tackle will work but will over power most fish you're likely to catch. Spinning tackle is fine also but not for all lures especially diving plugs.

I will generally pull 2-4 lures with a mixture of running depths and colors. One of them is always a stretch 30 because I have caught a lot of fish on them. My current color of choice is a chartreuse belly with a dark purple/blue back but the mahi colored lures have worked well for me also. Before I started pulling 30's I pulled 25's with blue and silver or something similar being the best color (I can't seem to find a 30 in blue and silver). So a typical spread will be 1-2 stretch 30's or 25's or another diving plug on my inside rods which are 30# rigs and two surface or shallow running lures (such as a duster, tuna tango, little bubbler, etc., etc.) outside of the deep runners on 20# rigs. I like to pull something with chartreuse in it and something red and white or blue and white/silver down deep and something dark (black and purple or black and red) and something bright (mahi, blue and pink, etc.) on the surface. Another great diving lure is A Russelure (http://www.russelure.com/) with chartreuse being my favorite color. Growing up our go to lures were a large chartreuse and gold mirrolure and a shallow running red and white bomber lure. When I get bored I start changing colors and lures but I keep the general pattern the same. I just started pulling cedar plugs (I have a natural and a red and white) but I haven't had any luck with them yet.

If your boat has gunnel or stern mounted rod holders those are typical for most people who troll. Otherwise any rod holders that are strong enough to take the strain of trolling and a fish strike and are position so that you can have your baits where you want them will work. Growing up we had two in the gunnels and two plastic rod holders mounted to the engine box (it was an inboard/outboard) and they worked fine.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow thanks for the write up and johnms ur post is what made realize that i need to start trolling


sorry it didn't make sense earlier it was with my phone


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

How do you keep them from tangling in you prop or do the not really pull that close to the motor?


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

They way I troll the closest lure is usually on the surface and 15-20 feet back or no closer than where the heavy white wash from the prop ends if I'm spanish fishing or otherwise 40-50 feet back just past where the diving lures enter the water if I'm running them. The stretch 25's and 30's are pretty far back, 100 feet or more as they need more distance to get down at higher speeds. I run those so that the line enters the water about 30-40 feet behind the boat. Every other lure is farther back and staggered so that they don't tangle (in theory) when you turn. I'm going by memory and I'm not the best at judging distance so I could be off a little. As long as the boat is moving and you don't turn on a dime they should stay well clear of the prop.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you naby for the tips ill be buying some stretch lure this weekend sounds like pink does good gunna pick up 4 diff ones they seem pricy lol


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ox this may help you out a little. Check out their website and it tells you how to put out spreads for various fish and the types of lures to deploy.

http://www.williamsonlures.com/how_to/index.php


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweeet thanks alot


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Thank you naby for the tips ill be buying some stretch lure this weekend sounds like pink does good gunna pick up 4 diff ones they seem pricy lol


You're welcome, I hope it helps. I'm far from an expert but I catch fish. I've found good deals on ebay from time to time on stretch lures people are getting rid of.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yea thats where I've been checking 
The info has been very helpful.
Thank you


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Is there cheaper alternatives to trolling stretch lures? I'm thinking of trying some cheaper deep diving lures so I can learnwith out losing to many at first? 
Or is it pretty much a waste to try others?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*trolling*

stretch 25,s color varies, blue yellow, this year green white mullet holo,spanish sardine






























walmart 8.36. caught 2 kings thur on clark spoon, duster combos pictures are last 4 trips you shouldnt lose many stretchs, i use 30 lb line 30 to 40 lb single strand wire with snap swivel at lure, all black, if it kinks change it, have used 60lb mono/fluro carbob leader only lost one fish on mono, cause it was 5 ft waves and fish pulled out 200 yards of line before i knew he was on line


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool thanks Simmons
Gunna go look up clark spoon hear if lots using em


----------

